# sphagnum moss!



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

okay sorry for another morphing tanks question!

I have about 12 azuerus tads at the moment. 3 have legs and are about to pop their arms out, i want to construct a morphing tanks, but i have no sphagnum moss and everything i read says to use that. All i have is green moss. Is this okay to use?
And if anyone can post pics of there tank would be really helpfull thanks.!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Spagnum is really better / safer to use as it retains moisture so much better than anything else and resists molding.

They sell it everywhere and it's not expensive....Lowes, Home depot, Wal mart any given craft or plant store.

It sounds like you want to be talked into using the green moss.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

no i just had green moss handy. I really dont like the green moss, it smells and like you said it doesnt retain moisture well. I went to a local reptile shop to see if they had any and they didnt. I didnt realize all those places had it.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Check in the supplies that they use for making hanging backet flower displays. Those places usually sell it in small compressed bricks or small packed bags. Lowes has some that is very nice if you only need small quanities


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

okay thanks for the help stingfrog! i only need alittle so il check out lowes.


----------

